# Programmablaufplan



## punisher (31. Mai 2012)

public void run (){
int i =1;
while (i<=100) {
system.out.println(i);
if (i=39) {
i=61;
else 
i=i+1; 
}}


ich wäre froh, wenn jemand sagen könnte, ob dieser code richtig ist und wenn nicht bitte verbessern.

Ausserdem muss ich wissen, was dieser code macht. könntet ihr vielleicht ein programmablaufplan erstellen für diesen code?

danke im voraus


----------



## Volvagia (31. Mai 2012)

Nein, ist er nicht. Ich habe auf Anhieb 3 Fehler enddeckt.
Führ das Programm doch einfach aus. Der Compiler sagt dir was er nicht kapiert und dort kannst du es ändern.
Zu der Funktion kannst du ja jede Zeile mit einen Kommentar darüber versehen. Dann siehst du was er der Reihe nach macht.


----------



## ARadauer (31. Mai 2012)

richtig... nö
System ist eine Klasse und wird groß geschrieben.
Vergleiche macht man mit ==
und ich würd auch die { } beim if nicht weg lassen

```
public void run() {
        int i = 1;
        while (i <= 100) {
            System.out.println(i);
            if (i == 39) {
                i = 61;
            }
            else {
                i = i + 1;
            }
        }
    }
```



> könntet ihr vielleicht ein programmablaufplan erstellen für diesen code?


ist den heute schon weihnachten ;-)


----------



## punisher (31. Mai 2012)

bitte?
oder wenn das zu viel aufwand ist, könntet ihr mir nur sagen, was dieser code macht ( in Worten)...


----------



## ARadauer (31. Mai 2012)

i ist 1
solange kleiner gleich 100
 wird i ausgegeben
 wenn i 39 ist wird i auf 61 gesetzt 
 sonst wird i um 1 erhöht...

also konkret es wird 1 bis 39 und 61 bis 100 ausgegeben...


----------



## punisher (31. Mai 2012)

danke!!!


----------



## darekkay (31. Mai 2012)

punisher hat gesagt.:


> Ausserdem muss ich wissen, was dieser code macht.



Musst du in der Klausur auch. Und jetzt kommt's - dort kannst du die Frage nicht einfach hier im Forum posten (auch wenn das schon mal jemand versucht hat, natürlich mit minütlichen Updates a la "immernoch keiner ne Idee? Ich muss es in einer Stunde abgeben!!" ).

Lösung: aufpassen, lernen, Aufgaben selbstständig oder in Gruppe bearbeiten - falls dann noch Zweifel bezüglich eines genauen Problems bestehen, helfen wir gerne


----------



## ARadauer (31. Mai 2012)

> Musst du in der Klausur auch.


er so Beispiele in einem Forum postet wird wohl nicht studieren... sondern das irgendwo in einem Nebenfach hat...
Falls es doch ein IT Studium ist... viel spaß....


----------



## punisher (31. Mai 2012)

Ja es trifft fast zu, was du sagst...

Morgen ist die Abschlussprüfung im Informatik (Matura hier in der Schweiz)

edit: und ja es ist nur 1 von 12 fächern


----------



## darekkay (31. Mai 2012)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> er so Beispiele in einem Forum postet wird wohl nicht studieren... sondern das irgendwo in einem Nebenfach hat...



Ab der 11. haben wir zu Klassenarbeiten auch schon immer "Klausur" gesagt. Wenn ich mir aber so manch einen Mitstudenten aus dem ersten Semester anschaue, hätte durchaus auch ein Student diese Frage stellen können 
Gerade mit "nur ein Nebenfach" oder "nur für einen Schein" wird das Fach meist vernachlässigt, kenn das auch von mir. Aber es nützt einem nichts, 11 Fächer zu bestehen, wenn's dann am 12. Fach scheitert 

Na dann mal viel Erfolg von mir!


----------

